# do you charge for drywall beads. mudding?



## canadianwhite (Sep 13, 2010)

the jobs i have done so far over here i have just inculded the beads with the price. but i have heard that people charge extra for finishing beads?


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm sure it happens, but this is the first I've heard of it. Doing beads is part of doing drywall.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I've always seen bids for taping as a finished price--I don't care how many corner beads are needed-

I just want the bottom line---When you are figuring up a bid you might want to add a little extra if the project needs more than the usual number of beads---but I sure don't want to see that as the purchaser.---Just a bottom line price.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't pay extra for crust when I buy a loaf of bread.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Large house with all wrapped openings and window returns takes alot more mud and bead than one that is all jambed and cased.


----------



## densch (Jan 5, 2011)

*bead*

I would charge.We in syracuse ny use to charge 2.5 stick includes material.Hang the bead and three coats that some time invovled if house has 100 plus sticks 1.25 stick plus 13 for mud it will add up


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

densch said:


> I would charge.We in syracuse ny use to charge 2.5 stick includes material.Hang the bead and three coats that some time invovled if house has 100 plus sticks 1.25 stick plus 13 for mud it will add up


Of course you would charge ----I am saying that the contractor or homeowner doesn't want to see the break out---

In the description of the scope of work I want to see that "all doorways to be wrapped and finished" so I know that you understand the scope of the job.


But the number of beads? I don't want some ditz that can't figure a bid coming back at me with a bill for more corner bead because he couldn't estimate---

That is what I would see if something like the number of beads were mentioned.
----Mike---


----------



## densch (Jan 5, 2011)

I would charge would break down on my end.Not show it on estimate.Probably would start a bunch he said she said .I work for drywall 
company in the 1980 .That what we would charge/or that what they would pay now would not know what the charge On the other end Trying too get back in finishing.One company in New Hampshire.Offer 6 dollars a board.Would say includes materials.Commercial stand up .I thinking it low.Use to get .15c sf.What do think Thanks den


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Densch--Sounds low--quite low--Around here anyway--


----------



## densch (Jan 5, 2011)

*Price*

I heard ya .Been doing my own for home owners.New in this area.Waiting on business register license.From state ,then advertise,then wait on any leads.So trying this route.To put some cash in the econ.I reckon would be like .30 cent foot.Anyways have a good day thanks


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

The question is wrong and that creates difficulty in answering. 

No, you don't "charge extra", that makes no sense, you just "charge".

Everything that is included in your bid is what you charged for. If your bid says hang, tape, finish drywall per plans, then you charged for hanging, taping, and finishing. How much you charge is your issue. If the price is to high you don't get the job, if it's to low you left to much money on the table and probably lost money. 

On simple tract-style houses you can price the whole thing by the number of square ft of board. If you apply that number to complex custom homes you will get a lot of work on your way out of business.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

yes you calculate corner bead into your price.it is a trim/fastener.some houses can have 3 sticks of bead,while others can have over 400 sticks.plus when it comes to bull nose,you are effectively being a trimmer.I had one builder say his best trimmer was a taper.A GC could take advantage of you buy installing bead around the windows,closets,stair wells,arch ways and throw crazy bulk head systems at you.he's saving money on the wood and trim,and is now looking for a free -bee.installation plus coating equals time + materials.you got to charge so much a running foot weather your the drywall contractor or the sub.
here's a job the where the GC thought I would do the bead for free........would you :laughing:


----------



## densch (Jan 5, 2011)

*bead*

Oh what would his profit be there.:thumbup:


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> yes you calculate corner bead into your price.it is a trim/fastener.some houses can have 3 sticks of bead,while others can have over 400 sticks.plus when it comes to bull nose,you are effectively being a trimmer.I had one builder say his best trimmer was a taper.A GC could take advantage of you buy installing bead around the windows,closets,stair wells,arch ways and throw crazy bulk head systems at you.he's saving money on the wood and trim,and is now looking for a free -bee.installation plus coating equals time + materials.you got to charge so much a running foot weather your the drywall contractor or the sub.
> here's a job the where the GC thought I would do the bead for free........would you :laughing:


 No...:no:
...that's some seriously chopped up shizznit.:laughing:

Cheers, Ron


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

The job in that pic went from cha-ching to cha-CHUNK!!


----------



## andylisica (Nov 13, 2021)

2buckcanuck said:


> yes you calculate corner bead into your price.it is a trim/fastener.some houses can have 3 sticks of bead,while others can have over 400 sticks.plus when it comes to bull nose,you are effectively being a trimmer.I had one builder say his best trimmer was a taper.A GC could take advantage of you buy installing bead around the windows,closets,stair wells,arch ways and throw crazy bulk head systems at you.he's saving money on the wood and trim,and is now looking for a free -bee.installation plus coating equals time + materials.you got to charge so much a running foot weather your the drywall contractor or the sub.
> here's a job the where the GC thought I would do the bead for free........would you 😆





2buckcanuck said:


> yes you calculate corner bead into your price.it is a trim/fastener.some houses can have 3 sticks of bead,while others can have over 400 sticks.plus when it comes to bull nose,you are effectively being a trimmer.I had one builder say his best trimmer was a taper.A GC could take advantage of you buy installing bead around the windows,closets,stair wells,arch ways and throw crazy bulk head systems at you.he's saving money on the wood and trim,and is now looking for a free -bee.installation plus coating equals time + materials.you got to charge so much a running foot weather your the drywall contractor or the sub.
> here's a job the where the GC thought I would do the bead for free........would you 😆


I have same problem it was supposed to be wood trim around windows and doors now I spent a week and a half putting corner beads around


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

andylisica said:


> I have same problem it was supposed to be wood trim around windows and doors now I spent a week and a half putting corner beads around


Welcome to Contractortalk Andy! Please introduce yourself over here









New Member Introductions


Introduce yourself to the community here!




www.contractortalk.com





and also take note of the time stamp on previous posts before you respond. This one is over ten years old.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

andylisica said:


> I have same problem it was supposed to be wood trim around windows and doors now I spent a week and a half putting corner beads around


Also I hope you’re charging for the extra work.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

andylisica said:


> I have same problem it was supposed to be wood trim around windows and doors now I spent a week and a half putting corner beads around


Been there done that.

Just did one with a bunch of triangle windows, full window wall.

Hey, sheetrock surrounds will be quicker... Only saving grace is it was hourly.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

andylisica said:


> I have same problem it was supposed to be wood trim around windows and doors now I spent a week and a half putting corner beads around


Hopefully you got a signed change order before doing the work.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

VinylHanger said:


> Been there done that.
> 
> Just did one with a bunch of triangle windows, full window wall.
> 
> ...


These were popular here a long time ago.


https://cbsi.net/Product.do?code=tt3860


----------

